# EK43 & brewed



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've just acquired a Chemex, V60 and CCD.

Have been reading lots about the best methods but wanted to check the current thoughts on EK43 with brewed.

Key question being roughly what grind setting and brew ratios are people using now?

As people have different dials it would be useful to talk in terms of a clock e.g. 8 o'clock.

inspired in part by these threads if you're interested

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17935-Chemex-and-the-ek43&p=197690#post197690

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21260-Ek43-Exploring-new-brewed-ratios&p=251007#post251007


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Old Burrs - all clock face

Aeropress between 10-11 ( recipe 17.5 g to 250 g at 80 c)

V60 9-10 perger recipe

Chemex - 31.5 > 500g about 7 o'clock - Patrick recipe . 50 g in store > add 150 g more at 30 seconds > add 300 more at minute . So all in ny about 1.30 -1.45

CCD @Xpenno


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Between 7 and 8 o'clock for Chemex depending on the bean. Bit finer for V60.

Don't worry about total time so much. Old chestnut of brew being completed inside 4 mins for 500 grms doesn't hold. For example, just brewed some Ethiopian at 7 o'clock. Brew time was 5 mins - extraction yield - the key factor - came in at 19.43%, a tad under the 20% ballpark I aim for.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Chemex - 31.5 > 500g about 7 o'clock - Patrick recipe . 50 g in store > add 150 g more at 30 seconds > add 300 more at minute . So all in ny about 1.30 -1.45
> 
> CCD @Xpenno


Would add that some stirring of the bloom is a good idea to ensure grounds are fully evenly saturated before beginning second pour.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks both, have been trying stirring or swirling with the Chemex, stirring with other methods.

best so far has been a v60 coming out at 19.68%, still a bit more work to do as I'm trying to get the strength right for my palate.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phobic said:


> Thanks both, have been trying stirring or swirling with the Chemex, stirring with other methods.
> 
> best so far has been a v60 coming out at 19.68%, still a bit more work to do as I'm trying to get the strength right for my palate.


What tds was the v60 ? What brew ratio


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

you've just made me re-read my notes and I think I got something wrong somewhere, I couldn't seem to get the PC VST app to work correctly at the time as I found it a bit clunky using the slider with brewed.

TDS was 1.32% but now I'm not sure what the brew ratio was, pretty sure I was following perger's v60 youtube video at the time so that should have been 12g and 200g of water in, didn't measure the output but using defaults gives ext as 20.46%.

does that sound more like it?

need to make a more conscious effort to take better notes!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> you've just made me re-read my notes and I think I got something wrong somewhere, I couldn't seem to get the PC VST app to work correctly at the time as I found it a bit clunky using the slider with brewed.
> 
> TDS was 1.32% but now I'm not sure what the brew ratio was, pretty sure I was following perger's v60 youtube video at the time so that should have been 12g and 200g of water in, didn't measure the output but using defaults gives ext as 20.46%.
> 
> ...


Don't use the LRR default, if you can, weight the resulting brew. Weighing the output also helps keep brews more consistent.

You can make the slider easier to handle by dividing coffee & water weights by 10, e.g. 1.2g dose, 20.0g brew water, 17.5g 'gm bev.' (or even divide by 100 if your dose is bang on the gram, e.g. 0.12g, 2.00g, 1.75g).

Do a few identical brews to get an average, sticking at that ratio could see you anywhere from 1.2% to 1.45% across different coffees (and that's without exploring higher extractions), but try and keep brews with the same coffee & grind within +/-0.05%TDS.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks, will have a play again with it tomorrow.


----------

